
Half of Black Cabs Will Go Electric in 5 Years - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2015/10/22/as-environmental-fears-soar-london-black-cabs-ditch-diesel-as-they-go-electric/
======
onion2k
Assuming they're still around then, which is far from being a certainty.

